# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  برای درس فیزیک و شیمی و زیست با چه روشی میشه 80 به بالا زد؟

## amir.t34

سلام.
برای درس فیزیک و شیمی و زیست با چه روشی میشه 80 به بالا زد؟
اگه تجربه ای داشتین تو افزایش درصد بگید!
به جز تست زنی زیاد .

بین کلاس کنکور_سی دی آموزشی_کدومش مفید تره ؟

----------


## meysam98

در مورد زیست
تسلط کامل روی متن کتاب درسی . خط به خط کلمه به کلمه

----------


## Zahra77

زیست : تست زیاد و داشتن دفتر نکات جدا و مرور کتاب درسی
شیمی: خودم فارو پیشنهاد میکنم (میخوام امتحانش کنم ) + متن کتاب درسی
فیزیک: سه سطحی کانون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## anis79

فیزیک امسال 75 و شیمی حدود 83 زدم
زیستم ضعیفه نمیدونم
شیمی و فیزیک بخای بالا بزنی علاوه بر خوب فهمیدن مطالب باید مرور هم زیاد داشته باشی مرور با حل تست 
 ازمون زدن هم خیلی مهمه تایم کم نیاری

----------


## amir.t34

> فیزیک امسال 75 و شیمی حدود 83 زدم
> زیستم ضعیفه نمیدونم
> شیمی و فیزیک بخای بالا بزنی علاوه بر خوب فهمیدن مطالب باید مرور هم زیاد داشته باشی مرور با حل تست 
>  ازمون زدن هم خیلی مهمه تایم کم نیاری


ادم عادی بخواد 80 یا 90 بزنه چه پیشنهادی داری؟
کلاس کنکور؟
شما تیزهوشان خوندی احتمالا.

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام.
> برای درس فیزیک و شیمی و زیست با چه روشی میشه 80 به بالا زد؟
> اگه تجربه ای داشتین تو افزایش درصد بگید!
> به جز تست زنی زیاد .
> 
> بین کلاس کنکور_سی دی آموزشی_کدومش مفید تره ؟



سلام سی دی می دی و کلاس فقط وقت تلف کردنه 
تنها کارش تمرین تکرار و تست زنی زیاده 

وقتتو پا فیلم دیدن حروم نکن

----------


## anis79

> ادم عادی بخواد 80 یا 90 بزنه چه پیشنهادی داری؟
> کلاس کنکور؟
> شما تیزهوشان خوندی احتمالا.


کلاس لازم نیس واقعا . خوب کتاب تست های اموزشی رو مطالعه کنی نکته نویسی انجام بدی فارغ از هر نوع وسواس بخونی تست های تمرینی سنجشی ازمونی بزنی بعید میدونم نتیجه نگیری

----------


## MehranWilson

سلام
زیست: شما زیست رو خیلی مرور کن یعنی دیگه جوری که حفظ بشی(بعضیا میگن نه مفهومی یاد بگیر ولی در جوابشون باید گفت بعضی از قسمت های زیسته که اینطوریه ولی مثلا ویروس و باکتری اینا همش حفظیه) من خودم از رتبه 500 تجربی شنیدم گفت حدود 20 بار زیست رو خوندم.. اصلا شما وقتی کتاب رو حفظ باشی طراح هرجور سوال ترکیبی بده تو ترسی نداری ازش.. درسنامه توصیه نمیکنم... ولی تست حتما بزن تا با تیپ تست اون فصل اشنا بشی و ببینی اگه طراح بخواد یه پیچ بندازه تو سوال چیکار میکنه
فیزیک :کمتر سعی کن سراغ درسنامه بری و بیشتر تست بزنی.. بیشتر بچه ها خودشون رو درگیر درسنامه های کتابای مختلف میکنن اخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرن... فیزیک درسیه که با تست زدن میتونی بفهمی چجوری اصن درسنامه رو بخونی(شاید خندت بگیره ولی واقعیته)
شیمی:خب میرسیم به درسی که هر سال از سختیش کم که نمیشه تازه زیاد هم میشه
در وصف شیمی هم مختصر و مفید مبتکران بگیر اونو چند بار بخون خیال خودت رو از حفظیات و مفاهیم و مسائل راحت کن و وقتی اونو کامل گذاشتی کنار برو سراغ تستای تالیفی جوندار استاندارد

کلاس کنکور و dvd : اتلاف وقت و هدر دادن پول

----------


## amir.t34

> کلاس لازم نیس واقعا . خوب کتاب تست های اموزشی رو مطالعه کنی نکته نویسی انجام بدی فارغ از هر نوع وسواس بخونی تست های تمرینی سنجشی ازمونی بزنی بعید میدونم نتیجه نگیری


اوکی تست تمرینی.... اینارو به یکی بگو کنکور نداده هنو  :Yahoo (110): 
بعد اونوقت یه کوه نکته سر جلسه بدردت میخوره؟

----------


## amir.t34

> سلام
> زیست: شما زیست رو خیلی مرور کن یعنی دیگه جوری که حفظ بشی(بعضیا میگن نه مفهومی یاد بگیر ولی در جوابشون باید گفت بعضی از قسمت های زیسته که اینطوریه ولی مثلا ویروس و باکتری اینا همش حفظیه) من خودم از رتبه 500 تجربی شنیدم گفت حدود 20 بار زیست رو خوندم.. اصلا شما وقتی کتاب رو حفظ باشی طراح هرجور سوال ترکیبی بده تو ترسی نداری ازش.. درسنامه توصیه نمیکنم... ولی تست حتما بزن تا با تیپ تست اون فصل اشنا بشی و ببینی اگه طراح بخواد یه پیچ بندازه تو سوال چیکار میکنه
> فیزیک :کمتر سعی کن سراغ درسنامه بری و بیشتر تست بزنی.. بیشتر بچه ها خودشون رو درگیر درسنامه های کتابای مختلف میکنن اخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرن... فیزیک درسیه که با تست زدن میتونی بفهمی چجوری اصن درسنامه رو بخونی(شاید خندت بگیره ولی واقعیته)
> شیمی:خب میرسیم به درسی که هر سال از سختیش کم که نمیشه تازه زیاد هم میشه
> در وصف شیمی هم مختصر و مفید مبتکران بگیر اونو چند بار بخون خیال خودت رو از حفظیات و مفاهیم و مسائل راحت کن و وقتی اونو کامل گذاشتی کنار برو سراغ تستای تالیفی جوندار استاندارد
> 
> کلاس کنکور و dvd : اتلاف وقت و هدر دادن پول


1_زیست رو نمیشه خط به خط حفظ شد 
2_نمیشه تعداد بالا تست بزنی ! اونم به دید یادگیری 
3_بازم نمیشه به مبتکران وابسته بود. سال 97 شیمیش رو یادته چقدر سخت بود... خیلی ها که تست زیاد زده بودنم جواب نگرفتن

----------


## anis79

> اوکی تست تمرینی.... اینارو به یکی بگو کنکور نداده هنو 
> بعد اونوقت یه کوه نکته سر جلسه بدردت میخوره؟


ی کوه نکته :Yahoo (20): 
دیگ ی کنکوری میدونه چه نکته ای ب درد میخوره و چه نکته ای اضافس 
همون اصل مطالب رو عمیق یاد گرفتن هنره 
97 هم ک میگی شمی سخت بود 62 زدم حالا کم یا زیاد با خیلی سبز اینقدر زدم شما بخای خوب بخونی کم کم دست میاد کی باید چی کار کنی  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Believer

سلام دوست عزیز این روشی که میگم برای زیست خیلی جواب میده من هم اوایل این طوری بودم که کتابو میخوندم جزوه های آقای آرامفر و میخوندم و تازه بعد درسنامه الگو میخوندم و تست میزدم که هم وقت زیادی میگرفت هم اشتباه بود این کاری که میگم رو بکنید خودتون متوجه پیشرفتتون میشید ( اول کتابو خوب بخونید بعد برید سراغ تست های کنکور آبی قلمچی تک تک سوالات و گزینه هارو بررسی کنید طوری که اگر جایی تستی بهتون نشون دادن بتونید تشخصی بدید این تست کنکور بوده قبلا یا ایده اش چی بوده حالا سوالاتو که غلط میزنید یاشک کرده بودید بیاید تو کتابتون بنویسید مثلا کنکور 92 و نکته ی اون سوالو بنویسید اگر سطحتون پایینه و مثلا میخواید قبل کنکور زدن جزوه ی حالا عمارلو یا آرامفر بخونید 1 بار فقط بخونید و نکاتشو وارد کتاب کنید شما باید یه کتاب برای خودتون بسازید که پر از نکته است در درس زیست تکرار خیلی تاثیر داره که با برنامه قلمچی پیش برید از عید به بعد هم 2 بار دیگه کامل 3 تا کتابارو بخونید کافیه و بعد از تست های آبی دوباره بیاید کتابو یه بار سریع باز بخونید و بعدش تالیفی کار کنید من الگو کار میکردم ولی بستگی به سطح داره آی کیو رو اگر سطح مناسبی دارید پیشنهاد میکنم .

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

تو کلاس کنکور و دي وي دي ها درباره چيا حرف ميزنن؟

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## amir.t34

کسی هست برا 99 کورس بندازیم ؟  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## bbenyamin

من فقط ریاضی و ادبیات رو 79 زدم! بقیه دروس رو بالای 80 زدم... روش های خودتون رو کشف کنید و از روش رتبه های برتر الگو بگیرید فقط! از روش بازیابی استفاده کنید که خیلی تاثیر گذاره تست زمان دار بزنید ماه های آخر تا می تونید آزمون جامع از موسسات و کتاب های مختلف حل کنید. تو این لینک سعی کردم خلاصه ای از روش هام رو برا هر درس بنویسم : چطور سال کنکور رو به خوبی سپری کنیم و کنکور خوبی بدیم؟ :: BenYamin is typing... موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## e.e.e

*با این درصدا قبول نشدی؟*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbenyamin


من فقط ریاضی و ادبیات رو 79 زدم! بقیه دروس رو بالای 80 زدم... روش های خودتون رو کشف کنید و از روش رتبه های برتر الگو بگیرید فقط! از روش بازیابی استفاده کنید که خیلی تاثیر گذاره تست زمان دار بزنید ماه های آخر تا می تونید آزمون جامع از موسسات و کتاب های مختلف حل کنید. تو این لینک سعی کردم خلاصه ای از روش هام رو برا هر درس بنویسم : چطور سال کنکور رو به خوبی سپری کنیم و کنکور خوبی بدیم؟ :: BenYamin is typing... موفق باشید 


سلام ، تبریک بابت رتبه ی عالیتون 
کتابِ فیزیکی که فرمودین (خیلی سبز از آقای شهریاری) منظورتون همون آموزشِ شگفت انگیز فیزیک هست ؟*

----------


## Arusha

> سلام دوست عزیز این روشی که میگم برای زیست خیلی جواب میده من هم اوایل این طوری بودم که کتابو میخوندم جزوه های آقای آرامفر و میخوندم و تازه بعد درسنامه الگو میخوندم و تست میزدم که هم وقت زیادی میگرفت هم اشتباه بود این کاری که میگم رو بکنید خودتون متوجه پیشرفتتون میشید ( اول کتابو خوب بخونید بعد برید سراغ تست های کنکور آبی قلمچی تک تک سوالات و گزینه هارو بررسی کنید طوری که اگر جایی تستی بهتون نشون دادن بتونید تشخصی بدید این تست کنکور بوده قبلا یا ایده اش چی بوده حالا سوالاتو که غلط میزنید یاشک کرده بودید بیاید تو کتابتون بنویسید مثلا کنکور 92 و نکته ی اون سوالو بنویسید اگر سطحتون پایینه و مثلا میخواید قبل کنکور زدن جزوه ی حالا عمارلو یا آرامفر بخونید 1 بار فقط بخونید و نکاتشو وارد کتاب کنید شما باید یه کتاب برای خودتون بسازید که پر از نکته است در درس زیست تکرار خیلی تاثیر داره که با برنامه قلمچی پیش برید از عید به بعد هم 2 بار دیگه کامل 3 تا کتابارو بخونید کافیه و بعد از تست های آبی دوباره بیاید کتابو یه بار سریع باز بخونید و بعدش تالیفی کار کنید من الگو کار میکردم ولی بستگی به سطح داره آی کیو رو اگر سطح مناسبی دارید پیشنهاد میکنم .


دقیقا درس میگن .من هم با همین روشی که ایشون فرمودن زیست رو ۸۶ زدم

----------


## mohammad_al

من زیست رو 83 زدم به نظر من بهترین راه اینه به کتاب مسلط باشی ببین چند بار بخونی مسلط میشی مرور های زیاد براز تو برنامت ازموناتو کامل تحلیل کن و بعد از خوندن هر فصل ازمون جامع همون فصل رو بزن درصد گیری کن اگه زیر 70 بودی بازم بخون فصلو شکل های کتاب درسی رو به شدت جدی بگیر و مرور و مرور و مرور که درصد رو میبره بالا

----------


## bbenyamin

> *
> 
> سلام ، تبریک بابت رتبه ی عالیتون 
> کتابِ فیزیکی که فرمودین (خیلی سبز از آقای شهریاری) منظورتون همون آموزشِ شگفت انگیز فیزیک هست ؟*


ممنونم بله همون آموزش شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز

----------


## MehranWilson

> 1_زیست رو نمیشه خط به خط حفظ شد 
> 2_نمیشه تعداد بالا تست بزنی ! اونم به دید یادگیری 
> 3_بازم نمیشه به مبتکران وابسته بود. سال 97 شیمیش رو یادته چقدر سخت بود... خیلی ها که تست زیاد زده بودنم جواب نگرفتن


1_شرمنده شما کنکور 1337 ملیله دوزی نمیخوای بدی میخوای کنکور سال 1399 بدی واسه زیست نگفتم بشین یه روز یک فصل رو حفظ کن گفتم اینقد اون فصل رو مرور کن که ملکه ذهنت بشه و بتونی با فصول دیگر ترکیبش کنی و اصلا خودت بتونی سوال طرح کنی ازش
2_خب تست نزن!! برو درسنامه بخون ببینم از 30 تا تست فیزیک میتونی 3 تاشو با درسنامه درست بزنی..
3_منم نگفتم فقط مبتکران منبع اصلیت باشه.. گفتم وقتی تموم شد برو تستای حتی لول بالاتر از کنکور بزن

----------


## amir.t34

> من فقط ریاضی و ادبیات رو 79 زدم! بقیه دروس رو بالای 80 زدم... روش های خودتون رو کشف کنید و از روش رتبه های برتر الگو بگیرید فقط! از روش بازیابی استفاده کنید که خیلی تاثیر گذاره تست زمان دار بزنید ماه های آخر تا می تونید آزمون جامع از موسسات و کتاب های مختلف حل کنید. تو این لینک سعی کردم خلاصه ای از روش هام رو برا هر درس بنویسم : چطور سال کنکور رو به خوبی سپری کنیم و کنکور خوبی بدیم؟ :: BenYamin is typing... موفق باشید


آدم بهتره زود خودشو گم نکنه!! حتی جایزه نوبل اگه بردی
اون نقلی هم که رو پیامت گرفتم پاک کردم !!
وبلاگ هم تبلیغ نکن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## bbenyamin

> آدم بهتره زود خودشو گم نکنه!! حتی جایزه نوبل اگه بردی
> اون نقلی هم که رو پیامت گرفتم پاک کردم !!
> وبلاگ هم تبلیغ نکن


آره کاملا درسته. متاسفم اگه همچین حسی بهتون القا شده. راستش چند نفر که خونده بودن گفتن که براشون مفید بوده برا همین سعی میکنم بقیه هم بخونن و شاید کمکشون کنه! مطمئن نیستم بشه بهش گفت تبلیغ چون من هزینه ای بابت این نوشته دریافت نمی کنم! 

متوجه نشدم کدوم نقل منظورتون هست!

----------


## amir.t34

> بعضی ها ازحسادت نمیدونن چی میگن شمابه دل نگیر،مرسی بابت راهنمایی هاتون


الان منظورت منم؟

----------


## amir.t34

> آره کاملا درسته. متاسفم اگه همچین حسی بهتون القا شده. راستش چند نفر که خونده بودن گفتن که براشون مفید بوده برا همین سعی میکنم بقیه هم بخونن و شاید کمکشون کنه! مطمئن نیستم بشه بهش گفت تبلیغ چون من هزینه ای بابت این نوشته دریافت نمی کنم! 
> 
> متوجه نشدم کدوم نقل منظورتون هست!


پسر خوب نیاز نیست توضیح بدم چیزی رو!
اما بدون خیلی زشته وقتی یه سوال ازت میپرسن جواب ندی ....هر کی باشه بی ادبی تفسیر میکنه
فقط نگو که ندیدی سوالم رو که خندم میگیره!!!

----------


## amir.t34

تاپیک  روبه حاشیه نبرید
#لطفا

----------


## amir.t34

طرف از ابتدایی رفته کلاس قلمچی ...چهار سال دبیرستان فول تایم تو تیزهوشان درس تستی کار کرده !!
بعد میاد داستان میگه.. (خیلی سبز تست بزن :Yahoo (110): ) 

پ.ن لطفا کسی که با وضع در حد صفر خودشو به پزشکی رسونده نیازمندیم!
#لطفا

----------


## amir.t34

up

----------


## _Nyusha_

> اوکی تست تمرینی.... اینارو به یکی بگو کنکور نداده هنو 
> بعد اونوقت یه کوه نکته سر جلسه بدردت میخوره؟


کلاس واس درسایی که ضعیفی لازمه 
من توی سالهایی که کلاس رفتم درس نخوندم 
ولی الان انقد جزوه ها کامله میخونم کیف میکنم 
مثل همه نمیگم کلاس نرفتم فقط بشین خونه بخون
عربی و زیست و شیمی و فیزیک رو رفتم کلاس
زیست و نمی‌رفتم سال اخر خانوادم فرستادن منو خیلی خوشحالم که رفتم کتابم سیمیه یکی درمیون برگه توشه همه پر نکته که یجا جمع شده
کلاس بری و بعدش بخونی خیلی عالیه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> کسی هست برا 99 کورس بندازیم ؟


بیا تاپیک کورس مطالعاتی

♡کورس مطالعه نظام قدیم های  ۹۹♡

----------


## amir.t34

> کلاس واس درسایی که ضعیفی لازمه 
> من توی سالهایی که کلاس رفتم درس نخوندم 
> ولی الان انقد جزوه ها کامله میخونم کیف میکنم 
> مثل همه نمیگم کلاس نرفتم فقط بشین خونه بخون
> عربی و زیست و شیمی و فیزیک رو رفتم کلاس
> زیست و نمی‌رفتم سال اخر خانوادم فرستادن منو خیلی خوشحالم که رفتم کتابم سیمیه یکی درمیون برگه توشه همه پر نکته که یجا جمع شده
> کلاس بری و بعدش بخونی خیلی عالیه


قلمچی کلاساش خوبه ... اگه آزمون و کلاس با هم بری عالی تره
یه خانمی که از کارو دانش اومده بود تجربی تو مصاحبش میگفت دوسال پشت سر هم کلاس کنکور میرفتم.... پزشکی هم قبول شد

----------


## _Nyusha_

> قلمچی کلاساش خوبه ... اگه آزمون و کلاس با هم بری عالی تره
> یه خانمی که از کارو دانش اومده بود تجربی تو مصاحبش میگفت دوسال پشت سر هم کلاس کنکور میرفتم.... پزشکی هم قبول شد


آره ولی کلاسمو رفتم الان میخوام امسال بخونم فقط با از 5 مهر برم آزمون قلم چی

----------

